#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Offshore pipeline on-bottom stability calculation as per dnv-rp-f109

## quocphong_ctm

Im trying calculate on-bottom stability follow dnv-rp-f109. I have some problem with my work.Want to be done a work-sheet to calculate, how to start up. If someone have this worksheet, can share in here or send to me: phongnq@pve.vn. Thanks so much.  :Cool: 


i have tring make a worksheet as following attach file. somebody can help me check this calculate or send me any other worksheet that calculate about problem. ThanksSee More: Offshore pipeline on-bottom stability calculation as per dnv-rp-f109

----------


## quocphong_ctm

anybody help me?  :Frown:

----------


## gowravgv

Hi Dude,
Were you able to complete this calculation?
If yes, please share it to me --- gowravgv@gmail.com

It will be really useful to me. I am struggling a lot to build this calculation...
Thanks in advance

----------


## dalma_ru

Please help

i'd like to know if the grade b (api 5l-b-pslv2) can be installed in a pipeline offshore of 100m of high 

if existed a standard where to recommend that

thanks

i really need that :Frown:

----------


## bjlozada

Hi,
Anybody can help me how to calculate Current Velocity, Horizontal Velocity and Acceleration using Stream Function Theory in multiple Phase Angle and Elevation.
thanks.

----------


## ColMacF

quocphong_ctm   - are you still working on this?  Hit me with a private message if you are

----------


## bjlozada

Yes I am!

----------


## Anubisius

Hello, if you have updated your sheet I would be interested by it.

Thanks for your work, it's really useful.

----------

